# TIVO premier XL on MOCA



## chrisrtz (Sep 4, 2010)

I currently have FIOS in my house, and i currently have two non 4 premier boxes. My first tivo box is in the living room but now were near my router. My second box is upstairs in my bedroom also no were near my router. I am currently running the wireless adapter that tivo has for purchases. I do have one fios cable box in my son's bedroom, and that also is now were near my router. I was wondering what i need to do to connect my tivo boxes via moca network in the house.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You need something like this...

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008C1JC4O

...for each TiVo*. It's a bridge that seamlessly converts the Ethernet traffic into MOCA traffic.

Dan

* If you have two TiVos that can be connected to one another via Ethernet then you could connect them to a Ethernet switch and then connect the switch to just one of those adapters to get them to talk to the rest of your network via MOCA.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> You need something like this...
> 
> www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008C1JC4O
> 
> ...


And it connects it through the coax instead of wireless or ethernet.


----------



## swarto112 (Sep 10, 2012)

ya, the mca bridge is easiest


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Just bought a couple of those. Took about five minutes to unpackage and screw on the connections and it worked immediately.

Now I need to sell my Tivo wifi N adapter.



Dan203 said:


> You need something like this...
> 
> www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008C1JC4O
> 
> ...


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/howto/moca.html?WT.z_links=moca_vanity



> TiVo Premiere 4 or Premiere XL4/Elite DVR with a wired Ethernet connection
> Connect an Ethernet cable and a coax cable to your DVR. This will let you use the *MoCA Network adapter built in to the TiVo Premiere 4/XL4/Elite to enable MoCA throughout your home*. See diagram


MOCA is only built into the Premiere 4/XL/Elite? Not the 2?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Correct Only the 4/XL4 and Elite


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok, so I have a P2 hardwired to my router/modem, with a P2 and P4 going wireless. So I only need two of these adapters?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Test said:


> Ok, so I have a P2 hardwired to my router/modem, with a P2 and P4 going wireless. So I only need two of these adapters?


 Yes. 1 will plug into your router, the other will be used with your P2 that is currently wireless and your P4 that is currently wireless you can switch it to MoCA networking.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Test said:


> Ok, so I have a P2 hardwired to my router/modem, with a P2 and P4 going wireless. So I only need two of these adapters?


That is correct. if you have Fios, you need one "actiontec" adapter for the P2.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

cmshep222 said:


> That is correct. if you have Fios, you need one "actiontec" adapter for the P2.


Actually. According to the TiVo web site. All the Premieres have MOCA. Not just the P4 and XL4. In that case, you already have everything you need (if you have Fios).

See link to specs.
http://www.tivo.com/products/tivo-premiere/premiere-specs.html#tab


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

cmshep222 said:


> Actually. According to the TiVo web site. All the Premieres have MOCA. Not just the P4 and XL4. In that case, you already have everything you need (if you have Fios).
> 
> See link to specs.
> http://www.tivo.com/products/tivo-premiere/premiere-specs.html#tab


It says "Internet connection required to receive the TiVo Service Wireless, wired Ethernet, or Ethernet over coax (MoCA). " It says that wired, moca or wireless are needed, but moca nad wireless are not built in.

Under the inputs section for premiere it reads: "Inputs CableCARD support, cable coax, Ethernet connection, USB 2.0 ports (2), E-SATA, antenna coax"

while for Elite it reads:" CableCARD support, cable coax, Ethernet connection, USB 2.0 ports (2), E-SATA, MoCA"


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

poppagene said:


> It says "Internet connection required to receive the TiVo Service Wireless, wired Ethernet, or Ethernet over coax (MoCA). " It says that wired, moca or wireless are needed, but moca nad wireless are not built in.
> 
> Under the inputs section for premiere it reads: "Inputs CableCARD™ support, cable coax, Ethernet connection, USB 2.0 ports (2), E-SATA, antenna coax"
> 
> while for Elite it reads:" CableCARD™ support, cable coax, Ethernet connection, USB 2.0 ports (2), E-SATA, MoCA"


Gotcha. That's a bit deceiving, but good to know.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

cmshep222 said:


> Gotcha. That's a bit deceiving, but good to know.


Agreed, I saw their page on how to setup MOCA and it seemed like I was good to go until I noticed it was only built into the P4s.

Now about your other post...I do have verizon fios and an actiontec wired/wireless router. Are you saying I only need one adapter for the one wireless P2?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The FiOS Actiontec router already has MoCA built in. For me, even when I was using MoCA I did not use the Actiontec routers. I used Dlink MoCA devices. Although I now have four FiOS Actiontec routers gathering dust.(I got my fourth one last month when I switched to the 150/65 tier) For the past 5+ years with FiOS I've used my own router instead of the FiOS routers.

But with the Actionect router, that serves as the main MoCA device that will supply the internet connection. Then any other MoCA devices, like the XL4 boxes, can communicate to the Actiontec router over MoCA.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Great news! Thanks guys.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

Test said:


> Agreed, I saw their page on how to setup MOCA and it seemed like I was good to go until I noticed it was only built into the P4s.
> 
> Now about your other post...I do have verizon fios and an actiontec wired/wireless router. Are you saying I only need one adapter for the one wireless P2?


Correct. The MOCA network is already built into the FIOS router. So, that XL4 should be able to tap into the MOCA network (w/out adapter). The P2 would need the extra adapter.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just bought one of those adapters myself. Hooked it up in place of my HomePlug network and immediately my TiVo to PC transfer speed more then doubled. The only problem I've had is that it takes a bit of doing to get the TiVo to see the adapter. Last night the Netflix app caused my Elite to completely lock up and I had to do a hard reboot. When it came back it didn't link up to the MOCA adapter automatically. I had to mess with it a bit to get them to connect again. The HomePlug adapter was a lot more seamless in that regard.

Dan


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that couldn't have been easier. P4 nice and clean with one less wire. Too bad the P2 doesn't have it built in


----------



## swarto112 (Sep 10, 2012)

Will the moca adapters work with older tivos? have a series 3 running on wifi g. not really an issue. im running on fios usig the actiontec and dlink n900. using a xl4 on moca..love it...so speedy.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

swarto112 said:


> Will the moca adapters work with older tivos? have a series 3 running on wifi g. not really an issue. im running on fios usig the actiontec and dlink n900. using a xl4 on moca..love it...so speedy.


 Yes, I used NIM100 MoCA adapters with S3 OLED units for years. I still have 1 S3 OLED unit left using 1 today. Any device with an ethernet port works.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

swarto112 said:


> Will the moca adapters work with older tivos? have a series 3 running on wifi g. not really an issue. im running on fios usig the actiontec and dlink n900. using a xl4 on moca..love it...so speedy.


The MOCA adapters will work with ANY Ethernet enabled device. They basically just convert Ethernet to MOCA. In fact you can use one adapter for multiple devices if you connect all the devices to an Ethernet switch and then connect the MOCA adapter to the switch as well. (that's what I've done)

Dan


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Just some advice for anyone that buys an Actiontec MoCA adapter, buy some spare power supplies. I have 3 of them and the power supply has failed on 2 of them in a little over a year and a half. It's an oddball 5 volt 3 amp supply and they're somewhat hard to find except from an eBay Chinese supplier.


----------



## amjones (Sep 3, 2006)

Please forgive my ignorance -- for my "regular" Premiere, according to this web page, I would need 2 adapters -- one on the TiVo end, and one on the router end? BTW I have FIOS...

http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/howto/moca.html


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

amjones said:


> Please forgive my ignorance -- for my "regular" Premiere, according to this web page, I would need 2 adapters -- one on the TiVo end, and one on the router end? BTW I have FIOS...
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/mytivo/howto/moca.html


Since you have Fios, the "router end" already has MoCa built in. Hence you only need one on the "Tivo end".


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place but I will ask anyways.

I just purchased TIVO Premiere 4, (it has build in MOCA), and I got one Actiontec MOCA adapter. I have Comcast xfinity so I use Cable Modem to get my Ethernet.

I connected cox to Actiontec (Cox) -> then from Actiontec (Cox) -> (Cox) Cable Modem (CAT5) -> (CAT5) Wireless Router (CAT5) -> Actiontec (MOCA) -> (MOCA) TIVO Premiere 4 (CAT5) -> Sony Home Theatre.

This works just fine, so in this case TIVO works as a BRIDGE, it gets Internet thorough MOCA and then I used its Ethernet port to run cable to Sony Home Theatre which gets internet through TIVO's Ethernet port.

I want to get a Wireless Router and run the Ethernet from TIVO Premiere 4 to Wireless Router then setup wireless for the house and connect following device to my router (PS3, Home Theatre, Sony TV).

My question is will this work? 

If it doesn't work can I use Actiontec Verizon Moca Wireless Router, I would just use a spliter and run MOCA to TIVO and Actiontec Verizon Moca Wireless Router. 

Would that work?

FYI if both options work, I would probably get a stand alone router since I don't hear to many great things about Actiontec Verizion Wireless Moca Router, but I did hear that latest revisions are much better. Wireless N, dual antenna etc.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

OK I managed to get my answer, which is YES.

So I will probably get the Actiontec and set it up as my primary router, then in the future I can always use it to get Ethernet from MOCA.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

jkudlacz said:


> Not sure if this is the right place but I will ask anyways.
> 
> I just purchased TIVO Premiere 4, (it has build in MOCA), and I got one Actiontec MOCA adapter. I have Comcast xfinity so I use Cable Modem to get my Ethernet.
> 
> I connected cox to Actiontec (Cox) -> then from Actiontec (Cox) -> (Cox) Cable Modem (CAT5) -> (CAT5) Wireless Router (CAT5) -> Actiontec (MOCA) -> (MOCA) TIVO Premiere 4 (CAT5) -> Sony Home Theatre.


You do not need another wireless router on the Premiere 4. Since you already have a wireless router connected to the MoCa, you can just connect your PCs/laptops wired/ wireless and be able to transfer to/from the Premiere 4.


----------

